# crested gecko 'hatchling' rack



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

would this be a good idea? 
im gonna breed cresties and instead of shoving them in a faun together i thought it would be kinda neat for them to have their own 'pads' 

i was thinking of getting 12 and stack them like in the picture, they are opening front ones, and if i drill some holes all the way along the left and right sides of each box at the top, then stack them together would that be enough ventilation?

Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 8 litre open front Really Useful Box

emily:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think you`d need a lot of holes?
i`m back to faunariums because plastic boxes were very humid and the air stank and the kitchen roll went manky.
why not get one and set it up and try it?


----------



## ALgecko (Nov 16, 2009)

I think thats a fairly good idea! ive used plastic boxes before and they do get too humid. however, with these boxes i would get a standard pvc vent (from somehwere like B n Q) and attach it at the back! I may actually have to steal this idea! what did you end up doing? just out of curiosity


----------

